# New Forum Category Open!!!



## AB^ (May 26, 2008)

I just created a product review forum under Business Ratings & Reviews.
So yea, if you have a review let's hear it :-D


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

sweet


----------



## DZLife (May 26, 2008)

A much needed addition! Thank you.


----------



## Azaleah (May 27, 2008)

Good idea!!!


----------



## Mike (May 27, 2008)

Thanks, I'm sure it will help a lot.


----------

